
Pay What You Want: White Hat Hacker Bundle (Penetration Testing Courses) - ck2
https://stacksocial.com/sales/pay-what-you-want-white-hat-hacker-bundle
======
ck2
also interesting, javascript dev bundle:

[https://stacksocial.com/sales/pay-what-you-want-
javascript-d...](https://stacksocial.com/sales/pay-what-you-want-javascript-
development-bundle)

currently at $11

